#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Wolfenstein Young Blood Releasing 2019

## Assassin

At the E3 2018 press conference, Bethesda announced Wolfenstein: Youngblood. The sequel follows the events of Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus and takes place in the 80s. It is the protagonist of the twin daughters of BJ Blazkowicz, Jessica and Sophia, who work together to continue the fight against the Nazis. Youngblood can be played alone or in cooperation and will be released in 2019. It was announced together with Wolfenstein: Cyberpilot, an independent virtual reality game in which you "take control of a Panzerhund that spits fire and more while fighting against the Nazis in the City of Love to help the French resistance. "

----------

